
Why Haskell is Cool - joeyespo
https://gist.github.com/2430176
======
SamReidHughes
No. This is not why Haskell is cool.

This is nothing but a bunch of cute but stupid little furry things.

And then some wrong things, like laziness being cool, because laziness is
definitely not cool.

At least the monad examples can't be blamed for showing how awesome monads
are, because monads aren't really that awesome.

